# Women's Self Defense Seminar 11/18/06



## Tapang (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello all -

Today I held a womens's self defense seminar in Jersey City, NJ. 

Agenda:
Mass attacks 
Joint manipultations
Weapons of choice for the women;
Pluma (pen)
Trapo (rag) 
keys
Umbrellas. 
Subway cards / Metrocards 
cell phones

EmptyHand Mass attacks.
one on one confrontations with and with out weapons
Awareness of your surroundings!!!
Vocal shouts!!

I did this seminar because a friend of my wife was assualted by two assailants 2 weeks ago. she is ok but was a bit bruised and shaken up!
Good turnout all in all!

Thanks to all who assisted and shot the videos and pitcures!

Thank you!
Errol B.
Kuntawkali.com
Location
Piscataway, NJ


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2006)

That's great! The FMAs have much to offer for self-defense with common weapons.


----------



## Tapang (Nov 18, 2006)

They were suprise when I pulled out a bandana. I balled up another bandana to use a weight.. Safer that way instead of using coins or fishing weights.  Try using a metrocard(subway pass). It's like using a razor blade. I will post up the pics when it is ready.

Respects,
Errol


----------

